# Smoked Shrimp Experiment and Killer Chip Dip



## john3198 (Feb 8, 2010)

Saturday we were prepping for the Super Bowl party. Did 4 racks spareribs 3-2-1 and they came out nice. A little too "fall of the bone" for me, but folks liked them. 

I also wanted to make a shrimp, spinach, and artichoke dip that I have made in years past. This time, I thought, why not smoke the shrimp?

I did a little reseaarch on the forum and decided to give it a try.

So I did some experimenting. I had two lbs of shrimp. One of small shrimp - 16-20's maybe. One larger - maybe 10-12's (that's shrimp/lb, in case you don't speak "shrimp").

I took two of each size. Then peeled one of each size. So I had 2 small, one pealed and one shell on. Same thing for the two large shrimp.

I put them on the smoker at 225 or so with alder. Pulled the small ones at 12 min, the larger ones at 15 min. Was trying to cook them until done - and pink.

Both shell on shrimp had little smoke flavor, as you might expect. The small peeled shrimp had a good flavor, but was a bit dry from being on too long. The large peeled shrimp had a strong smoke flavor - perhaps a bit overpowering -as it was on the grate longer. 

So, for the shrimp dip, I went with the following:

Peeled the small shrimp. Tossed with S&P, EVOO, and Emeril's esssance. 



Put them on with alder for 5 min. Starting to turn pink, but not totally cooked.




Result - very nice light smoke flavor, not overpowering the delicate taste of the shrimp. Chopped them and added to the shrimp, spinach, artichioke dip. Turned out fantastic and diaapeared quickly at the party.

Forgot to get a picture of the finished product, but here is a link to the reciepe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/e...ipe/index.html


----------



## buffalosmoke (Feb 8, 2010)

That sounds good....I might have to try some of that with my next batch of shrimp.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 8, 2010)

Well thank there John for the advise on smoked shrimp dip it sounds really good.The wife and I are always making an artichoke something dip. So much that this one will be our next artichoke and shrimp dip.


----------

